# China PCC without Residency Registration form



## ashikur00 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello All

I have stayed in china at student visa from Nov 2016 to Oct 2017. During this period, i have submitted residency registration form to local police station (in Shijiazhuang City). But i could not keep a copy of that form.

Now due to not having that temporary residency registration form, i could not get Police clearance certificate.

Could anyone give me suggestion, what can i do now? How can i get PCC?

Need help.

Thanks


----------

